# Executable Jar File startet nicht unter Windows 10



## strzata (11. Dez 2015)

Hallo,
unter Windows 7 können wir mit einem Doppelklick auf eine jar-Datei das entsprechende Programm starten. Unter Windows 10 und Java 8 bekommen wir die Fehlermeldung "Hauptklasse kann nicht gefunden oder geladen werden". Auch wenn wir dies am Command Prompt versuchen. Hat W10 hier noch einen Bug oder lässt sich das Problem irgendwie lösen?
Danke für eine Antwort.
Norbert


----------



## Jardcore (14. Dez 2015)

Ich benutzte auch Windows 10 und es funktioniert wunderbar, also von dieser Seite kannst du einen Bug ausschließen.


----------



## Viktim (14. Dez 2015)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal unter Linux, ich glaube du musst da einfach eine neue Jar datei aus dem Projekt erstellen 
Wenn das Projekt auch nichtmehr Funktionieren sollte (so was bei mir), dann erstell einfach ein neues und zieh die alten Klasse  da rein 
keine Ahnung, wodrann das liegt, aber bei mir hat das schon geholfen


----------



## strzata (14. Dez 2015)

Danke ihr beiden. Hab den Fehler soeben gefunden. Die jar-Datei war defekt. Funktioniert jetzt.
Grüße Norbert


----------

